# What to use on chrome trims ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

im thinking gyeon trim to protect them ?

but can you polish these at all ? if so what would be good to try out before protecting them ?

i know they are not usually metal, normally coated plastic, im not sure what would be suitable


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Recently watched, Jim from White Details use AF Tripple on chrome plastic but, I would imagine you would have to take care.

Not knowing much about Tripple, I'm not sure just how abrasive it actually is.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

AndyQash said:


> Recently watched, Jim from White Details use AF Tripple on chrome plastic but, I would imagine you would have to take care.
> 
> Not knowing much about Tripple, I'm not sure just how abrasive it actually is.


Its an AIO so relatively mild.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cheers fella, think I might give it a go on my plastic chrome.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Plastic chrome - is use a gentle polish / AIO type product and then top with whatever you use on the car


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Chrome has been around and kept clean for Donkeys years, much longer than detail product companies justifying the need to have one for cars and rip us off further with a fashionable name and bottle.:wall:
Brasso, among others were great.
Now BKF (which is a must in the locker for many tasks) if badly unkempt and then take ya pick on a compound and MF and works as good as anything. Then wax, sealant whatever blows ya skirt up. 
Just don't be gullible and be convinced to waste ya dough unnecessarily. :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Itstony said:


> Chrome has been around and kept clean for Donkeys years, much longer than detail product companies justifying the need to have one for cars and rip us off further with a fashionable name and bottle.:wall:
> Brasso, among others were great.
> Now BKF (which is a must in the locker for many tasks) if badly unkempt and then take ya pick on a compound and MF and works as good as anything. Then wax, sealant whatever blows ya skirt up.
> Just don't be gullible and be convinced to waste ya dough unnecessarily. :thumb:


yes but the new stuff is all plastic, i presumed it needed different products than the proper stuff

sorry but what is BKF ?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bar Keepers Friend.

Use a cleaner polish on chrome effect plastic and then protect with your product of choice.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Bar Keepers Friend.
> 
> Use a cleaner polish on chrome effect plastic and then protect with your product of choice.


so something as simple as AG super resin maybe


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

BRUN said:


> so something as simple as AG super resin maybe


Yes, that will work, though using a more durable product over it wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

BRUN said:


> yes but the new stuff is all plastic, i presumed it needed different products than the proper stuff
> 
> sorry but what is BKF ?


Not all new is plastic, depends on what car you have, I use polish angel palladium but it is chrome, plastic stuff I would use a sealant/wax even as plastic its still expensive to replace and it goes white if not cared for.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Anyone ever used this ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002UOZ2CU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ei.wFb60Y48S7


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Chrome has been around and kept clean for Donkeys years, much longer than detail product companies justifying the need to have one for cars and rip us off further with a fashionable name and bottle.:wall:
> Brasso, among others were great.
> Now BKF (which is a must in the locker for many tasks) if badly unkempt and then take ya pick on a compound and MF and works as good as anything. Then wax, sealant whatever blows ya skirt up.
> Just don't be gullible and be convinced to waste ya dough unnecessarily. :thumb:


What version of BKF Tony?. I have the large spray bottle but TBH not found many good uses and i hate the smell. I know you can get other formats. I'll give mine a go though on the wife's kodiaq trims which I just noticed have some light staining all round.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*RS3*
Yo!
The one I use is the powder stain remover. I paid about €9 but it's much cheaper in the UK.
Main use for me is glass. It's a very good agent for decon once or twice a year, or you have never decon'd the glass.
I have posed a few detailed comments on this and will send a link to explain all.
It comes in handy for other stuff too. After using on your glass, it makes simple cleaning so much easier. :thumb:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Itstony said:


> *RS3*
> Yo!
> The one I use is the powder stain remover. I paid about €9 but it's much cheaper in the UK.
> Main use for me is glass. It's a very good agent for decon once or twice a year, or you have never decon'd the glass.
> ...


This ^^^^

I've seen it anywhere between £1.99 and £3.99, the local hardware shop being the cheapest.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

so it turns out Sonax EX04-06 is amazing on chrome trims !


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

These are the after, it doesnt show up that well IMO, and in 2 I hadnt done the very edges yet which i did by hand, in person it looks bloody amazing tbh, i thought it was new grille time it looked that bad but its come up like new


----------

